# 1940 Mercury Pacemaker



## RJWess (Mar 16, 2012)

I think I have something for bikes with head shrouds. I picked this up from a really great fellow cabe member. I believe this bike has passed through a couple members collections since it has been restored. Really love the look of the bike.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 16, 2012)

Love it!!!


----------



## Dave K (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice!!!  One of my all time favorite bikes

The paint is really nice.  Not overly shiny/over restored


----------



## Lrggarge (Mar 16, 2012)

What a beautiful bike!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2012)

I believe this was on Ebay last year as well. I'm not a big Mercury fan but I love the colors on this bike. If ya ever get tired of it I may be interested. v/r Shawn


----------



## cadillacbike (Mar 16, 2012)

*pacemaker*

The bike looks good.the colors blend in well. nice and clean.


----------



## RJWess (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for all your comments. If some one were to tell me, I am going to paint a bike goldish brown, with orange and white accents, and its going to look great, I would think they were nuts. But it works perfectly. I like how he color coordinated the tires, grips, and pedals also.


----------



## twjensen (Mar 17, 2012)

Great looking restored bike, very nice.


----------



## RJWess (Mar 17, 2012)

*Specs. on 1940 Mercury*

Specs. on 1940 Mercury


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 21, 2012)

I think this one used to be mine for a few.... It is a nice bike.


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Mar 22, 2012)

Great looking bike, I have always wanted a Mercury.  Someday.


----------



## Jorge_ Rollfast (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi, if someday you think to sell your bike, please let me know it, I need this bike in my life


----------

